# Rando free clipings



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2019)

I bought some plants and rando clipping were thrown in. I if someone could some shed light on what I've got that would be nice.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's emersed _Hygrophila difformis_


----------



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks my dude, sucks that it grows much larger then any of my current tanks can hold. Care to do one more for me? Though I'm pretty sure it's some type of anubias variegated.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC, Irenical!


----------



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2019)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC, Irenical!


Thanks! I kind of been lerking off and on.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure, let's see what else you have.


----------



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2019)

Cavan Allen said:


> Sure, let's see what else you have.


Center.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Bucephalandra_ of some kind? Looks like it needs some love.


----------



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2019)

You know I thought that too but it keeps popping variegated leaves off, but I'm not sure how much more I can help it... during a dry start. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you root feed it somehow?


----------

